# The porsche cayman gt4



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Porsche is proud to introduce a new addition to its line of revered GT high performance models; the Cayman GT4.








This is the first time Porsche has introduced such a focused GT model based on the mid-engined, two-seat Cayman coupe. Sharing components and genetic spirit with the iconic 911 GT3, a lap time of 7 min 40 sec around the Nürburgring Nordschleife places the Cayman GT4 emphatically as the new benchmark at the top of its market segment. It also makes a clear statement that Porsche will continue to promote radical two-door sports cars now and in the future - sports cars that are developed at the company's Motorsport department in Weissach.

The engine, chassis, brakes and aerodynamic design of the Cayman GT4 are configured for maximum driving dynamics; yet the top model still retains the versatility and everyday utility that are typical of a Porsche.








The Cayman GT4 is powered by a mid-mounted, 3.8-litre flat-six engine with 385 hp (283 kW) produced at 7,400 rpm, which is derived from the 911 Carrera S engine. Its power is transmitted by a standard six-speed manual gearbox with dynamic gearbox mounts - there is no PDK transmission option. This translates in to acceleration from zero to 62 mph in 4.4 seconds; top speed is 183 mph. The car's NEDC fuel consumption is 27.4 mpg, equivalent to 238 g/km CO2.

The body is lowered by 30 mm versus the standard Cayman, and features a purposefully-proportioned brake system. Furthermore, the chassis has been comprehensively fine-tuned with many components shared with the 911 GT3.








Fit for the race track: first Porsche Cayman with downforce on both axles

The new GT4 is clearly differentiated from its brothers in the Cayman range. Three distinctive inlet openings in the nose and a large fixed rear wing are part of an aerodynamic package which is systematically designed to not only reduce lift but also generate downforce.

Upon request, the Cayman GT4 can be equipped even more comprehensively for more sporting, or track day driving. Options include PCCB ceramic brakes, shell-backed seats made of carbon fibre reinforced plastic (CFRP), a custom Sport Chrono Package with the unique Track Precision app, and a Club Sport Package.








The interior of the Cayman GT4 is designed so that the driver and passenger can become immersed in unfiltered driving enjoyment. Sports seats, upholstered in a combination of leather and Alcantara, are distinguished by very good lateral support. Due to its compact dimensions, the new GT4 sports steering wheel guarantees ideal control and direct steering feedback.








Technical aspects of the new Cayman GT4 are based on the 911 GT3. As a mid-engined sports car and a prime example of driving dynamics in its class, it follows the conceptual tradition of such cars as the 904 GTS, 911 GT1, Carrera GT and 918 Spyder.

GT sports cars from Porsche embody the most passionate transfer of technology from the race track to the road, and clearly demonstrate the sporting core of the brand: Intelligent Performance. Four out of five drivers of Porsche GT models also use their cars to participate in track days and club motorsport.

The Cayman GT4 goes on sale in Porsche Centres in the UK and Ireland today priced from £64,451 (€119,594 incl. VRT & VAT in Dublin), and will celebrate its world premiere in March at the Geneva International Motor Show. First customer deliveries are scheduled in the summer.








Standard equipment includes bi-Xenon headlights, sports exhaust, Sport Chrono Pack with dynamic engine mounts, leather/Alcantara interior trim, sports seats, 20-inch alloy wheels, Porsche Torque Vectoring (PTV) with mechanical rear limited slip differential, a universal audio interface offering MP3 connectivity, air conditioning, Porsche Stability Management (PSM), a Porsche Vehicle Tracking anti-theft system and a three-year warranty. Customers will also be able to explore the potential of their new car by participating in a complimentary course at the Porsche Experience Centre, Silverstone.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Really liking this ! Might even have to visit the Porsche Showroom !


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Always been a Porsche fan but never been in a position to be able to afford one, hope my numbers come up tonight


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Really liking this ! Might even have to visit the Porsche Showroom !


And then you woke up from your dream.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

In the blue really does it for me.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Now that is a lovely looking machine.

Would be nice in Red.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> And then you woke up from your dream.


No dreamer here - Was thinking Macan to replace the SQ but just maybe

I have had a couple of 911 in the past but then got sensible went the Rs4 route (  ) then got more sensible and went Sq5 but hey the kids are getting bigger now !!!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Gorgeous looking car! I think I like this more than the 911 GT3


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> No dreamer here - Was thinking Macan to replace the SQ but just maybe
> 
> I have had a couple of 911 in the past but then got sensible went the Rs4 route (  ) then got more sensible and went Sq5 but hey the kids are getting bigger now !!!


:doublesho OK I'll get my coat. looks like you already lived the dream, a couple of 911's


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Impressive performance figures! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> :doublesho OK I'll get my coat. looks like you already lived the dream, a couple of 911's


yep I had a 911 c2 and a 911 c4 with a gt3 kit :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont like the rear wing but otherwise i'm in.......if i could find £64k


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow. I reckon this might be THE Porsche to buy now. Mega. I'll take one in blue please, without the rear wing if poss.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Do I Don't I !!! 

My Mate has already placed an order after a conversation today !!!!!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Do I Don't I !!!
> 
> My Mate has already placed an order after a conversation today !!!!!


Do it, I dare ya!

What colour your mate go for?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Do it, I dare ya!
> 
> What colour your mate go for?


That Blue I think -

- that's what my mate has gone for as well  :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> That Blue I think -
> 
> - that's what my mate has gone for as well  :thumb:


I doubt anyone can blame him, or you! The blue looks a hundred times better than the yellow. I can imagine it will look good in red or white too (if they are available colours), but blue really suits that car. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Do I Don't I !!!
> 
> My Mate has already placed an order after a conversation today !!!!!


Go for it Whizzer! Values of the Porsche 'GT' series cars like the 911 GT3's are so solid. The 997's are already appreciating so it will probably be a fairly good buy from a financial POV too.

I really think it would be a tremendous car. You're only here once, treat yourself!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

One of the few new cars I've seen that I've actually thought "wow, I would actually like to spend my own money on one"


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

performance gap created by porsche between the 911 and cayman is getting closer and with models like this creating potential over laps


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

CTR247 said:


> performance gap created by porsche between the 911 and cayman is getting closer and with models like this creating potential over laps


My thoughts exactly. Gap between the 2 is getting smaller. In looks as well as performance. Really nice looking car.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

As it's mid rather than rear engined it will probably out handle the 911 too. Lovely looking car aswell.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

It's quite well known the cayman abilities have been held back historically by Porsche so not to affect 911 status / sales - tuners for a number of years have been showing what the cayman is capable of, perhaps Porsche are now moving away from their original stance and allowing the cayman to shine brighter


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Had my name down for one since August last year but I was still number 19 on the list of interested people. With some dealers only getting a handful of cars, I couldn't get one


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


>


In the words of the churchill dog!!!

OHHHHHHH YEEESSSS!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Not a fan of Porkers but this one in does look really good especially in that blue, white would be terrible.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Anybody wanna buy a kidney?.....I REALLY want that car. 

Do a Group Buy for me, and donate your money to a long serving member!!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Its a beautiful car.

Is it my eyes, or is the Cayman slowly morphing into the 911 shape ?

They used to look quite different, but this car ( lovely as it is ) just looks like another 911 to me.

Not that its going to impact on my life in any way LOL


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Never liked the old Cayman couldn't tell if it's was coming or going. But that's just a mini 911


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Do I Don't I !!!
> 
> My Mate has already placed an order after a conversation today !!!!!


So he changed his mind on the Colour but it's here :thumb: :doublesho :thumb:





































It's quick and sounds amazing !


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Stunning Whizzer, obviously not much of a waiting list then?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wanner69 said:


> Stunning Whizzer, obviously not much of a waiting list then?


He ordered as soon as it was released been waiting around 7 months - but allocation pretty much sold out overnight !! they reckon only around 50 cars into the country over the next year :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed, we've got one booked in for early December for a Gtechniq New Car Protection & PPF. This one will be red. 

We were at Silverstone a few weeks back and there was a pale green GT4 being driven like he'd stolen it. 
Handling was amazing for a factory car! :doublesho

Alex


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I believe they are all sold. 

I was reading quite a few fall outs because of it. Some people had paid deposits and thought they had secured cars. They then later lost their places to other people. 

It did sound as if dealers were keeping regular customers happy, but you can't do that after someone has put their money down.


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

These are all sold out spoke to a few dealers unless you have a special Porker they are not interested in selling you this car. I will try again when the PDK version is released fingers crossed.


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

I will leave these here remember £70-75k retail.........

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/porsche/cayman/porsche-cayman-981-gt4/4759806

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...n-gt4-in-stock-now-immediate-delivery/4785756


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Oooh that black one looks nice....

How many kidneys would i need to sell to raise the cash ? :lol:


----------

